# flat tail/stingray/stinger tail grubs



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

How come almost no one uses stinger/stingray/flat tail grubs anymore? i have used them for piers as a bluefish lure and they seem to work better than curly tail ones(mroe darting action with these). nowdays few places even sell them.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

They still work. I've loaded up on Grey Trout many times with them.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i always say "tried and true or something new". use what works. lol


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I believe I still have over 100 Manns StingRay Grub tails in white, from the 1970s, and 1980s, when I fished them successfully for trout at nite on Slims Pier, the Oceanic Pier, in the inlet in OC. Caught and saw billions of trout up to 10 pounds caught with these.

By the way, does anyone know when slim passes away? He was one hell of a nice guy to all. If he were alive he would be well over 100..


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've heard from older guys that they slayed many trout using white sting ray grubs. I've seen them sold at Bass Pro. However, I do not personally know any one that uses them... maybe that could be a reason to use them!


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

several common catalogs/outlets sell Mann's Stingray grubs.
Just google it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

White bodies with the pink tail are probably the single most used plastic here in the Panhandle for flounder this time of year.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

That pink tail, on a white stingray grub slayed trout in the 70s and 80s, on the Ocean City Oceanic Pier....


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Sting Ray Grubs*

I'll vote for the white with a pink tail. JMHO C2


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang... now I want to be in Florida


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

In the days before curly tail grubs/worms, we used to use those sting-ray grubs and Mann's jelly worms with a similar tail. I have never used them in the salt, though.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> They still work. I've loaded up on Grey Trout many times with them.


White and pink of course.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

White body with a red jig head speck killer back in the day when I used them. To bad they are hard to find locally now.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Stingray Grubs*

When I can't find a particular color or shape of a plastic lure, I ''clone' it.

You make a mold from Plaster of Paris. I use melted down plastic worms to make the bodies.

Commercial molds and pouring plastics are also available. JMHO C2


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

you can melt down plastic worms and they will re-harden? You just use a pan over a stove burner? Double boiler?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

there is this soft plastic glue where you can glue torn palstic baits back to gether that is as stroing as the original lure and mic match colors. like you can cut the green tail off a grub and add it to black grub where the tail is betten off and etc.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never used this brand.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

hamlet said:


> you can melt down plastic worms and they will re-harden? You just use a pan over a stove burner? Double boiler?


I use an old pot over a gas burner in the back yard(my outdoor tackle shop)

I save all of my plastic baits that get ratty in a container. Sometimes, I will separate the colors and have been known not to. It makes some rather interesting colors. Pour into the mold and it will harden.

If I am short, I will buy some commercial plastic with color and use that. You can color it any color that you wish. A homemade Plaster of Paris mold will last a long time if coated inside with epoxy. C2


----------

